# Intel Corporation DSL6340 USB 3.1 Controller [Alpine Ridge] - Dell USB-C



## srlemke (May 8, 2019)

I have this usb-c network adapter:

```
xhci1@pci0:10:0:0:      class=0x0c0330 card=0x11112222 chip=0x15b58086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DSL6340 USB 3.1 Controller [Alpine Ridge]'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB

root@besta:/home/slemke 1002 $ -> uname -a
FreeBSD besta 12.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64
root@besta:/home/slemke 1003 $ ->
```
Hi have this hardware, almost sure I had this working in the past, in a former FreeBSD version (though not 100% sure).

If this is supported, could someone help me to load it? I could not find much info around, like in the docs/lists.

Thanks!


----------

